# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Le week-end est là, dis-nous à quoi tu joueras, ami

## La Rédaction

Histoire de causer le bout de gras entre amis de la poésie geekesque, soyez urbain et dites-nous à quoi vous allez jouer ce week-end. 

Merci d'éviter les réponses du genre : - au con ou à la poupée, c'est très sérieux. Non, je déconne, c'est juste pour savoir ce qui vous branche en ce moment. 

Moi par exemple, ça sera du Supcom et de l'Oblivion. La vie est trop dure.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## pseudoridicule

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. of course!

----------


## SamDaPiRatE

Test Drive Unlimited

je suis encore malade, donc je vais encore squatter chez moi   ::ninja::

----------


## LordMPK

Sonic et/ou Zelda sur Wii.

----------


## Raton

Ici ce sera STALKER et vanguard

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Probablement STALKER sur PC, BDZ machin truc 2 sur Wii et brûler des poupées à taille humaine en paille IRL.

----------


## humble.jok

Fight Night 3 sur PS3
Jet Set Radio Future sur XBOX
Ridge 6 sur 360

et un peu de codage Flex...(ca peut etre un jeu :P)

----------


## SnakesMaster

GTR2, Richard Burns Rally... Et mon bac blanc d'espagnol p*****  ::sad::

----------


## Ouaflechien

Europa Universalis 3 sur PC...

et un peu de Vanguard sur PC aussi.

----------


## Spey

Finir God Of War 2 once for all, et probablement tripatouiller FF XII avec un ami voir si il est VRAIMENT niais.

----------


## KiwiX

S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Counter Strike Source, HL², DBZ Wii, Castlevania Portrait Of Ruin, Oendan... Voilà, on verra le reste plus tard.

----------


## N3mr0d

STALKER et Vanguard.

----------


## soixante

WoW & poker en attendant avec impatience le 6 avril pour Guitar Hero 2 sur x360 :o)

----------


## Gordor

STALKER et WOW

----------


## Bolayuck

EVE Online, ArmA, finir (enfin) Oblivion et Dark Messiah.

----------


## Tchok

STALKER sur PC et Double Dragon III sur NES (trouvé en brocante y'a quelques jours, Boite nickel, notice et tout   :;):  )

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Eve Online, S.T.A.L.K.E.R (y font chier à faire des titres comme ça, c'est la galère à écrire !!! ), SupCom. Et une ou deux petites séances de charclage de rosbifs et de teutons à Battlefield 2, histoire de pas perdre la main.

Bon WE bande de nains des ravins !

----------


## etn

Moi cette semaine je suis retombé sur un jeu que j'ai adorer : Fable !! sur pc donc je me remet dedans  :mrgreen: 

Sinon ben Un bon gros morceau de GuildWars et counter-strike source

----------


## SeXyChacal

ArmA ici.

----------


## Septa

Etant donné que je passe le weekend en compagnie de ma moitié on va surement jouer à des trucs assez sordide et pervers...






Mario Kart Ds surtout...

Et heu... Hrm... J'ai encore plus honte... On va jouer aussi à Vampire Bloodline... Enfin elle va y jouer... Et essayer de me passer la maison hantée parceque décidémment moi j'arrive pas c'est trop flippant...

----------


## Epikoienkore

Shivering Isles et S.T.A.L.K.E.R ! Et puis aussi à des moments avec de vrais bouts de vie dedans loin du pc et des consoles, na...

----------


## pseudoridicule

> (y font chier à faire des titres comme ça, c'est la galère à écrire !!! )


  :^_^:   en effet

----------


## Samos

Pour moi, à moins que je me relance une partie sur Europa Universalis (pitié, non), je vais me tester mon dernier achat : Desert Law, sorte de Jagged Alliance / Fallout Tactics (dans un univers post-apo), en raté surement. Mais je vais le tester on verra bien. Putain, je suis GRAVE en manque de Jagged Alliance. Après l'avoir fini 56 fois, avoir testé une tripotée de mods, il m'en manque !
Sinon, il va bien falloir que je joue un jour à Deus Ex ; sachant qu'en plus je suis fan de Bowie...

----------


## shingore

Valkyrie Profile 2 -Silmeria-

----------


## siinn

Heroes of Might and Magic 5 : Hammers of Fate
 ::wub:: 
ce jeu ne me lasse pas... enfin si parfois il me lasse pendant 4 mois d'affilée parcequ'en fait je rejoue à Civilization 4
puis au bout d'un moment Civ me lasse et je rejoue à Heroes... et ainsi de suite... cela fait 15 ans que ce cirque là me colle le nez devant l'écran!
 :^_^:  

PES 6
c'est pour entretenir ma forme physique et pour jouer à au moins un jeu sérieux
mais peut être aurais-je le temps de me fritter avec mes potes à:

Bataille pour la Terre du Milieu 1
incroyablement bon, même après tout ce temps, même après l'ignoble BpTM 2, si j'vous l'dis madame c'est qu'c'est vrai!

bon jeu et bon weekend à tou(te)s

----------


## Bidon Poilu

Vanguard, P.E.S 6, et peut-être mon zigouigoui, un peu........   ::ninja::

----------


## justmoa

FFXII
DBZ sur Wii
CSS avec les autres canards du forum
Mais pas S.T.A.L.K.E.R. parce que c'est trop long à taper.

----------


## Goji

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (il se vend bien ce jeu, on dirait, et moi j'dis qu'il le mérite) et City of Heroes.

----------


## francou008

Allez hop! Week End de vacances, je vais me faire un CSS, un DoD source, et puis je me remets à Return To Castle Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, un bon WE en perspective.

----------


## Guls

Thème Park DS probablement  ::): 

Et un peu de Gunbound si le patch se décide à se télécharger   ::ninja::

----------


## DocteurJones

Je vais essayer de gagner une course en mode difficile sur Formula One PS3, et je vais enfin commencer une campagne sur Silent Hunter IV !

----------


## Kyroh

Gears of War sur le Live...

----------


## spasmologue

dead rising

god of war 2

pes6

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Supcom et RAVEL   ::ninja::   (casse couille celui la)

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> WoW & poker en attendant avec impatience le 6 avril pour Guitar Hero 2 sur x360 )


Copaing   ::):  
Et aussi un peu de Crackdown pour me défouler.

----------


## Snowman

Fichtre quel succès S.T.A.L..K.E.R   ::w00t::  

Moi ce sera Knights Of the Old Republic 2 et sans doute Oblivion (avec la tripotée de _mods_ que je me suis téléchargé) sur PC et un peu de Okami et PES 6 (je m'y suis remis depuis peu -mercredi en fait) sur PS 2.

Voilà   ::zzz::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

WoW, BF et S.T.A.L.K.E.R. je l'espère ^^

----------


## Killy

J'ai pas mon pc fixe, juste mon portable ce week end, ce sera donc wow à petite dose et surement un vieux jeux trouvé d'occaz.

----------


## Ragondin

Test Drive Unlimited pour sur, sinon je me tate pour du CSS et du SupCom.
et si je suis vraiment un warrior, un cahier des charges a faire pour un site de e-commerce, mais la, c'est  si je suis chaud  :mrgreen:

----------


## kastor

SUPREME COMMANDER, parce que j'ai besoin de faire travailler un peu mes neurones et que c'est super bon pour la libido :mrgreen:

----------


## Mad

pour faire dans l'original, je dirai :

S.T.A.L.K.E.R (bah oui quoi .. j'aime.)

une touche de WoW passque l'outreterre me tend les bras, un soupçon de SupCom pour pas perdre la main, et une brise (marine) de DoD:S pour les mêmes raisons.

pis s'il me reste quelques minutes, je tenterai de continuer dans FF XII.

Oué, chargé. Y'a que deux jours dans un week end ? On peut pas rallonger à 5 ?

----------


## Futurama

Valkyrie Profile. (En émulation parce que bon il est vraiment rare et vraiment cher sinon) 
Mais bon avec un cable S-video et un adaptateur pour pad y'a moyen de loquer comme une larve dans son lit toute la jounée =)
Ceci dit c'est un RPG sympathique

----------


## Velgos

STALKER, Test Drive Unlimited et Vanguard en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## hot

Beaucoup de Titan Quest avec l'ami Garreth, un zeste de America's Army avec mes poteaux de la Cassoulet Team, et un chtit peu de PES 6 avec l'ami Aware pour finir les nuits bien bourré...   ::zzz::  

Que du bonheur concentré de relations humaines et ludiques en ligne   ::lol::

----------


## crazycow

TQ: IT et un poil de wow

----------


## justmoa

> un cahier des charges a faire pour un site de e-commerce, mais la, c'est  si je suis chaud  :mrgreen:


Motivé pour faire ça le week-end....

----------


## Zurkhan

S.T.A.L.K.E.R héhéhé ! Et puis du css comme d'hab' et pitetre même du medieval total war, va bien falloir que je finisse ma foutue campagne un jour. Voila voila sinon bien ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## lesuisse

A Final Fantasy XII   ::w00t::

----------


## personagrata

Scéance de raclées mémorables sur Soulcalibur 3 et Street fighter 3rd strike, avec des gros petaaaards, geoooorges...

----------


## wilkinson

UFO Enemy Unknown  et TMN   ::):

----------


## francou008

Et puis sans oublier un peu de Stronghold Crusader en multi avec un pote dès demain.

----------


## Laurel

alors hop, comme j'ai recu STALKER aujourd'hui, va bien falloir l'essayer! et puis aussi un peu de PES 6 sur PC et Zelda sur Wii.

----------


## MoOx

Zelda Nes (j'ai pas encore la Wii...)
Et vu que ça (la nes) bouge pas trop j'vais faire du sexe aussi  :mrgreen:

----------


## Pluton

Dans l'ordre (chronologique) : S.T.A.L.K.E.R., puis P.E.E. (Préparation à un Entretien d'Embauche) puis Arx Fatalis, ensuite faire des trucs immondes et répugnants avec ma douce et tendre, puis re-P.E.E. puis voyage de 4 heure avant le dernier level de l 'E.E.   ::mellow:: 

Si je suis pas pris, je headshot le sale membre de la faction du service public.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ewen

Un peu de S.T.A.L.K.E.R comme tout le monde

----------


## loloboy

GTA 3 San Andreas, en attendant octobre...

Peut-être aussi PANGYA, le jeu de golf kawaï et gratos qui va bien.

----------


## captaindax

> Histoire de causer le bout de gras entre amis de la poésie geekesque, soyez urbain et dites-nous à quoi vous allez jouer ce week-end. 
> Merci d'éviter les réponses du genre : - au con ou à la poupée, c'est très sérieux. Non, je déconne, c'est juste pour savoir ce qui vous branche en ce moment. 
> Moi par exemple, ça sera du Supcom et de l'Oblivion. La vie est trop dure.


Swat 4 et CSS   ::w00t::

----------


## Mr Sheep

Moi ce sera FFXII et Landstalker.

----------


## chibouste

> Histoire de causer le bout de gras entre amis de la poésie geekesque, soyez urbain et dites-nous à quoi vous allez jouer ce week-end. 
> Merci d'éviter les réponses du genre : - au con ou à la poupée, c'est très sérieux. Non, je déconne, c'est juste pour savoir ce qui vous branche en ce moment. 
> Moi par exemple, ça sera du Supcom et de l'Oblivion. La vie est trop dure.


STALKER, WOW et POWER STONE sur DREAMCAST...!!!

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Company of Heroes et tres certainement un peu de Zelda arrosé de Burning Crusade.


Le tout etant de ne pas commencer par Burning Crusade, sinon c'est foutu.

----------


## SuperRupo

Oh bah du S.T.A.L.K.E.R parce que c'est prenant comme jeu
Du foot en vrai avec des gens pas pixelisés mais aussi en virtuel avec PES6
Et torturer des chatons si j'ai le temps.

----------


## RomAnOCrY

hello

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. , Motorstorm, GRAW2. ... si j'ai le temps.!

----------


## Atriel

-Oblivion sur xbox360 (parce que je l'ai trouvé d'occaz à 19€ ^^)
-Resistance Fall of Kutaragi sur ps3 (ou un truc comme ça) parce que j'ai pas encore trouvé tout ce qui manque à ce jeu
-FF12 sur ps2 que je mettrais sur ps3, parce qu'il serait temps que j'y joue vraiment
-C&C3 sur pc (avec un peu de Titan Quest et de Civ4 parce que sinon c'est pas drole)

en tout cas, bon weekend à tous

ps: et oui, vivement le 06/04 Guitar hero sur 360 :D

----------


## aycekrim

Starcraft BROODWAR (online), parties hautes en apm garanties !

LOST IN BLUE sur NDS

GOTHIC 3

----------


## Seboss

Programme chargé en ce week-end qui s'annonce particulièrement pourri:
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R si j'ai le courage de tout me retaper depuis le début (merci le patch 1.01 incompatible avec les saves de la 1.0)
- Penumbra dont j'ai adoré la démo
- Battle for Wesnoth en multi
- Un peu de Gal Civ 2: Dark Avatar
- Sam&Max: Abe Lincoln must die qui dort depuis déjà qq temps sur mon disque
- Shivering Isles
- Phoenix Wright Justice for all sur DS...

EDIT: ah ouais tiens, finir Zelda ce serait pas mal aussi.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Company of Heroes et tres certainement un peu de Zelda arrosé de Burning Crusade.
> Le tout etant de ne pas commencer par Burning Crusade, sinon c'est foutu.


Clair.
Toujours pas fini Zelda à cause de cette saloperie   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Piztolz

Stalker, trackmania et surtout du snowboard, mais dans la vie réelle ... oui, je sais c'est relou de lire ça mais que voulez vous !    ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mark

Terminer Phoenix Wright : Justice for all (DS) et commencer Dragon Ball Z Budokai Taikashi 2 (Wii)

----------


## Nelfe

WoW et Mission President.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

STALKER, CSS, et Mario kart ou 64 ds

----------


## space_mammouth

Mission président puis roulette Russe.

----------


## UniKorn

- Zelda Twilight Princess Sur GC
- Ma dose quotidienne de HL2DM

----------


## BoboYog

> Et heu... Hrm... J'ai encore plus honte... On va jouer aussi à Vampire Bloodline... Enfin elle va y jouer... Et essayer de me passer la maison hantée parceque décidémment moi j'arrive pas c'est trop flippant...


AHAHAHAHAH t'es vraiment qu'une tapette, moi la maison hantée je l'ai faite tout seul!

Oui seul, en trois fois, lumières allumées, son baissés, et en fonçant  ::(: 

Sérieux, flippant comme tout.

Moi je joue à SSX Blur (énorme) sur Wii, et FF XII...

----------


## Sylvine

STALKER pour faire original.

----------


## rip-e

A ça:

Enemy territory
Urban terror 3.7 et le 4.0 dimanche !
Ut2004/2003 demo
System shock 2
Ark22 Rpg sympathique et gratos
Soldat
Boswar
kknd2

















Oui j'ai pas de copine ! :D

----------


## Jotunn

comme j'ai pas encore acheté Stalker et que pour Arma j'attends le déluge des patches,
ce week-end ça va être Silent Hunter IV et peut être Medieval II si le patch se décide à sortir.

----------


## Toph

Le MMO Hack & Slash de Flagship, Mythos, qui même en alpha est dix fois mieux que Dungeon Runners.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Chmoc

J'ai réinstallé SH3 parceque bon SH4, c'est pas encore ça hein.
Et peut être (je dis bien peut être) que j'irais m'acheter S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (c'est vrai que c'est chiant à écrire  ::(:  )
Et je me ferais peut être (oui aussi) une heure ou deux de X3.

----------


## Cadaric

Civilization IV Warlords pour ma part  ::w00t::  
Cernes en perspective lundi matin  ::zzz::

----------


## Black Wolf

stalker et albatross18 pour moi

----------


## Beb

Guild Wars.
Derniere coop : faut que je poutre Abaddon.

----------


## Greg

C&C3 Powaa !

----------


## The Super Shu

Test Drive Unlimited
Peut être STALKER si je le reçcois demain (les miracles ca existe).
Et le jeu de ma signature s'il passe sous vista.

----------


## Jérémie

Europa Universalis 3, et Exult (Ultima 7) ; si j'ai le courage d'installer l'un et de réinstaller l'autre. Et Red Orchestra, bien sûr.


Et sinon une journée complète à Shadowrun, mais pas le jeu vidéo, le vrai bon jdr papier   ::w00t::

----------


## mitch

quake 3 (ça fait 7 ans, il serait temps que je passe à autre chose).

----------


## grandzab

ArmA pour moi   :B):

----------


## MightyMarv

STALKER, mais si il ramait moins ça serait tellement mieux (je vais organiser un PCTHON pour avoir un nouveau pécé parce que là, je fais pitié)

----------


## Guest

CIv 4, CSS et aussi au basket, le vrai.

----------


## coyoti

moi j'ai la wii depuis lundi (l'un des plus beaux jours de ma wii). Donc Zelda et Wii sports devrait me contenter.

----------


## Aghora

Pas chez moi ce WE, sauf Dimanche soir et ce sera Neverwinter Nights 2...sur mon PC qui se fait vieux en ce moment.

----------


## flibulin bulard

objectif du week end:
-finir farcry
-lancer diablo2 une petite heure pour ne pas perdre mon perso
-essayer les petits jeux de shoot de kenta sho: a cause du dossier CPC, je suis devenu fan de torus trooper!
-et peut être un peu de pok3D.

----------


## ToasT

Metroid Prime Echoes, Zelda : a link to the past, CSS, SupCom, WOW, Super Mario World  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

ce soir c'est train simulator 

enfin simulator pas vraiment 


plutôt Nantes Toulon en couchette 

pis du GW pendant ma semaine de vacance

plus simple sur le pécé de tata monique

----------


## Psyko

EVE Online sur PC et Zelda Twilight Princess sur wii (que je devrais enfin finir ce WE si tout va bien)

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Dead Rising, Dead rising, et aussi un peu de Dead Rising tiens. (marrant c'est quand même le jeu le plus cher de l'histoire, vu qu'il faut une tele HD pour en profiter)

Et sinon, je vais essayer de lancer wow (deux semaines que je touche pas à mon paladin spé heal-que-je-peux-pas-farmer-seul)

----------


## Oulak

S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Command & Conquer 3 et Twilight Princess   ::wacko::

----------


## DevGirl

un peu de Wii sport (j'adore la boxe)  ::rolleyes::  
un peu de Them park sur DS et de training English  :;):  
Si vraiment j'ai le temps, découvrir God of War avant d'attaquer le 2  :B):  
et si mon cher et tendre est motivé pour l'acheter, Zelda sur Wii :P 

Quel beau programme....  ::ninja::

----------


## Phileas

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. en tout moche sur ma brouette qui me sert de PC et GW que je redecouvre en ce moment. Allez j'y retourne...

----------


## ducon

Tiens, Ivan Le Fou passe par ici. Coucou.
Et la Rédaction (PBUH) pompe un de mes fils, où va-t-on, ma bonne dame, il n’y a plus de jeunesse, ha ça non.

Bon, pour moi ce sera RtCW:ET et Alien Vendetta (un mod pour Doom 2 truffé de monstres).

----------


## chibouste

> Histoire de causer le bout de gras entre amis de la poésie geekesque, soyez urbain et dites-nous à quoi vous allez jouer ce week-end. 
> Merci d'éviter les réponses du genre : - au con ou à la poupée, c'est très sérieux. Non, je déconne, c'est juste pour savoir ce qui vous branche en ce moment. 
> Moi par exemple, ça sera du Supcom et de l'Oblivion. La vie est trop dure.



STALKER, WOW et POWER STONE sur DREAMCAST...!!! De la folie quoi.  ::wacko::   ::wacko::

----------


## The Lurker

Pour moi ce sera Stalker et Company of heroes. Peut être un peu de cs source aussi. Et Virtua tennis 3 et NBA Street Homecourt que je viens d'acheter sur 360.

----------


## ELOdry

Probablement Civ 4, peut-être un peu Red Steel. A puis, sinon, je bosse.  ::(:

----------


## Chico

SupCom, Company of heroes et S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Plus un bon match de foot sous la flotte avec des potes   :;):

----------


## Flappie

ArmA, dans l'espoir de trouver un serveur correct sans TK et sans Rambos.

----------


## ELOdry

En tout cas, six pages en une heure et demie, ça fait une moyenne de... heu... attendez quelques instants... six... quatre... je multiplie par... une moyenne d'un message toutes les 80 secondes, donc.

Canardplus pourrait probablement tenter de se reconvertir en institut de sondages, non?

----------


## Zaiyurhf

Guild Wars, Final Fantasy XI, WoW, Poker...
Ah tiens, y'a Myst IV et V aussi qui prennent la poussière...


...
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kunh

Bon moi ce sera :

-WoW, ma dose quotidienne...
-Phoenix Wright
-SSX blur, parce que j'ai du mal à surfer avec la wiimote, y a pas, faut que je m'entraîne...

----------


## scriba

samedi je bosse toute la journée, mais dimanche c'est STALKER !!!   ::wub::

----------


## Canard WC

Final Fantasy 11, après un  break de 6 mois, je m'y remets deux fois plus motivé depuis la traduction Fr.
Entre parenthèse je suis hyper dégouté de la preview dans le N° 147.
Tenter de tester un MMORPG de cette trempe quand on ne le connait pas et surtout quand on a de gros a priori négatifs ça laisse craindre le pire niveau objectivité.
Contrairement à ce qui est écrit, la nouvelle édition de FF11 en vente dans toutes les bonnes quincaillerie comprend les 3 extensions du jeu et non pas uniquement les 2 premières -- Cf la pub double page quelques pages avant dans le même numéro (on est mal barré sur le test).
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Titan Couette, parce qu'il y fait plus beau que dehors et que je culpabilise salement d'avoir laisser ma tueuse à 3 ou 4 heures de la fin du jeu

America's Army, parce que je prends mon pied sur River Basin et Mountain Pass

& ProgressQuest, parce que c'est le meilleur du RPG next-next-next-gen   :^_^:

----------


## Chov

pour moi ce sera S.T.A.L.K.E.R et Counter Strike Source pour me défouler au cut.....

----------


## L0ur5

hum bah moi ça sera Deus Ex, parceque je viens de commencer le jeu et que ça a l'air foutrement sympa. 
Et puis ptete un peu de DS, si on rentre un ou deux jeux d'occase sympa demain la ou je bosse et qu'on les revend pas dans la journée.

----------


## Manu

S.T.A.L.K.E.R., comme beaucoup ici, à cause de Boulon...   ::ninja::  

Dieu que c'est bon de s'irradier.

Sinon un peu de Guild Wars encore et toujours.

----------


## yapi

Guild Wars, Guild Wars, Guild Wars! Enfin de retour sur une connexion internet avec autre chose que le port 8080 d'autorisé!

----------


## MoKo

WOW
Final Fantasy XII
Zelda Twilight Princess

La vie est dure  :;):

----------


## Saint_Shaka

Okami et Dark Messiah of M&M.
Surement du FEAR aussi, je n'ai pas trop aimé ce jeu mais comme il est presque fini...

----------


## Thoomaas

Un jeu auquel je joue depuis sa sortie (avec les belles voitures de HQTM-Team) : Midtown Madness 2  :mrgreen: 

Et puis un peu de rFactor, GTR2 et Flatout2

----------


## ToneLune

STALKER, je viens de sauter à Dock Games il y a 5 minutes pour acheter ce jeu au vu de vous tous qui vont y jouer (J'ai visionner quelques Test aussi pour l'aperçu =P Je suis pas suividaire)
Allez, on va voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## iroko944

Ce soir Wii Sport avec des amis et ce week-end 2-3 escarmouches avec mon mari à supcom ou C&C3 on vera

----------


## Darkworms

Pour être original et changer un peu je vais jouer à S.T.A.L.K.E.R mais aussi pour varier à C&C 3 et puis il me faudra ma dose de CS: Source du week-end!
En tout cas gg à tous!
 ::wacko::

----------


## Doncartman

WoW : Karazhan, Instances héroiques. Ah tiens mais seulement dimanche, je bosse demain...

----------


## icoreno

::lol::   OKAMI!!!!!!!!!!!  ::wub::   ::wub::   :;):

----------


## etherealwtf

Warcraft 3

----------


## Arseur

Pour moi, Gothic 3. Et révisions du bac. Ahah, non, Gothic 3 surtout en fait. J'ai des villes à libérer moi, les maths attendront.   ::ninja::

----------


## ClaizeCharal

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. et peut être un soupçon de GTA San Andreas   ::lol::

----------


## azay

> Company of Heroes et tres certainement un peu de Zelda arrosé de Burning Crusade.
> Le tout etant de ne pas commencer par Burning Crusade, sinon c'est foutu.


Ben en fait, pareil... Sauf que non, pour l'originalité, je vais commencer par BC... Au moins comme ça c'est clair, quand ma petite femme rentrera, elle saura où j'ai passé la nuit  ::unsure::

----------


## sissi

Allez demain je franchis le pas(et la porte du magasin) ,je jouerais à stalker.  ::lol::

----------


## Kami93

Dès ce soir, je dépoussière la Wii et les wiimote pour des wiisports endiablés.
Sinon en solo vu que le WE est pluvieux, DOD S, et  S T A L K E R   ::wub::

----------


## Precog01

Deux trois parties de Counter-Strike Source, Baldur's Gate 1 et 2 en plus des add-on et Neverwinter nights premier du nom. 


Et deux pizzas 4 personnes, sa tient deux jours...

----------


## Kami93

> OKAMI!!!!!!!!!!!


Putain faut pas que j'oublie de l'acheter celui là, avec DQ 8 FF 12 Emanuelle 25 Katamari RE 4 

sa race. FAudrait que les journées durent 30h   ::mellow::

----------


## Dreik

Virtua tennis 3 et Command & Conquer 3 : tiberium  :;):

----------


## Tru2balz

hitman bloodmoney

----------


## Mr.Soucoline

Cannon Fodder...depuis des années j'essaye de le finir!

----------


## XWolverine

A empiler des cubes avec ma fille (ou autre selon son imagination  ::):  )
Sinon, côté jeux vidéos, TMN et peut-être quelques vieux shoot 'em up sur MAME.

----------


## mokhtar

Moi, étant donné que je rentre chez moi au Maroc, je vais en profiter pour beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup jouer durant les 2 semaines à venir!!
Au programme:
_ NBA Live 07
_ PES 6 (les classiques, en somme...   ::XD::  )
_ FarCry
_ HL2
et sur DS: Trauma Center & Portrait Of Ruins, histoire de le terminer une 3ème fois!

Sur ce, je vous dis à très bientôt!! \o/

----------


## Anakior

Stalker et Vanguard pour ma part

----------


## kenny

S.T.A.L.K.E.R, FFXII et du vangard

----------


## zx81

World of Warcraft --> parce que j'ai très envie de passer niveau 40 
S.T.AL.K.E.R --> parce que je l'ai pas encore fini et que c'est une honte de laisser trainer des jeux comme ça
Monkey Island 2... ou ptètre bien le 3 --> pfff comme si il fallait une raison pour jouer un à Monkey Island


il y a aussi de fortes chances que je joue au con et à la poupée  ::rolleyes::

----------


## banja

Enemy Territory et Dominions 3 évidemment. C'te question...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

STALKER
et puis peut etre max payne 2 que j'ai réinstallé il y à peu et qui est toujours magnifique

----------


## Taï Lolo

Principalement Hotel Dusk et Elite Beat Agents avec sans doute aussi quelques petits shoots de Eets, Sensible World of Soccer et Mario vs DK 2.

----------


## F-Cee

J'ai envie de ressortir la Dreamcast, bizarre...

----------


## andouar

Battlefield 2142 pour moi :P
Un jour je serai commandant suprême, oh oui un jour... ^^;

----------


## ElGato

X3 Reunion addicted.

edit: si je suis assez sobre. Vu comme c'est parti, spagagné.

----------


## Majax WC

Stalker et Vanguard...

----------


## morgor

J'ai un objectif un peu fou : Finir Wario DS à 100 %

Sinon un peu de clavier

----------


## SeBoun

Etant donné que Kane a rescusité, je vais être mobiliser à nouveau. Command & Conquer 3, à nous deux !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Anarchy, puisque je suis à peine retombé dedans...

----------


## zitjan

-Dragon Quest 8

-S.T.A.L.K.E.R

- ma copine

 ::ninja::

----------


## SilenT BoB

WoW (on est sur nightbane ce soir) et CS source pour me changer les idées du farming version bliblib.

----------


## Seboss

> J'ai un objectif un peu fou : Finir Wario DS à 100%


Ca se fait assez bien si je me rappelle bien.

----------


## Rnuls

Guitar Heroes 2 et rFactor pour changer  :mrgreen:

----------


## Eraltyr

Joint task Force que je trouve génial (et apparemment je dois faire partie d'une minorité sur cette question...  ::wacko::  )

----------


## charly

Geometry Wars   :;):

----------


## FrÇ

Perso je vais me recommencer Wind Waker sur mon bon vieux GameCube.
Après Twilight Princess, j'ai envie.

----------


## Marty

Guild Wars pour le (re)passage de l'ascension des heros à 8vs8. Et peut-etre un peu de Bf2 en PRMM bien sur.

----------


## Koumal

Dans le nord ce sera Stalker et Supcom !

----------


## Kera

- Gears of war et NBA 2k7 sur 360
- Castlevania dawn of sorrow sur DS

Voilà pour mes jeux du moment.  ::):

----------


## jipi

Marvel Ultimate Alliance.

----------


## Shade213

Gothic III, un peu de Day Of Defeat (source, of course) et comme je suis tout seul chez moi, je joue tout nue.  ::lol::

----------


## Darth_tatin

Etant donné que ma moitié se casse au Sénégal pendant 2 semaines pour ses cours. Je pense que ca va être du Fifa07, NFS Most Wanted, prey ou fear sur PC et j'ai NFS carbon en test sur ma WII. un peu de DBZ et de lapins crétins de temps en temps aussi.

edit: Ah oui, j'ai aussi trouvé Operation Flashpoint en édition complète à 9€. Vais me faire ça

----------


## Daeke

Pour ma part, ce week-end ça va être Sonic & the Secret Rings, Phoenix Wright 2 et le jeu que je développe   ::ninja::  .

----------


## Rahlebol

Final Fantasy 3, Advance War DS, Sega Soccer slam, Rumble roses XX et si il fait mauvais dehors, un peu de TDU sur 360 aussi  :mrgreen:

----------


## fuful

Je vais aller me prendre C&C3 et faire mon week end dessus je pense.

----------


## fratus

p***** c'est dingue !!! 

ya que moi qui joue à DEFCON ici????????????????

 ::blink::   ::blink::   ::blink::   ::blink::

----------


## AliloH

ARMA et un peu d'Enemy territory avec des potes.

----------


## Fullmetal

Un tout petit peu de MOH sur PSP 

CSS, DOD,Killing Floor,Oblivion

Far Cry Instincts sur Xbox ( que j'ai acheté histoire de M'autopersuader que je n'ai pas acheté pour rien la console.) si je trouve une manette   :<_<:

----------


## Oor-tael

Franchement, demander à  des geeks à quoi ils vont jouer ce WE... C'est comme les _test psycho_ dans les magazines féminins : quand on ne sait plus quoi mettre, c'est la valeur sûre. C'est vieux comme le monde, ça fait appel aux bas instincts, et ça marche à tous les coups.

Donc moi ce WE je dois finir Ikari Warriors, et je compte bien m'entraîner à International Karate +

Ah non merde, attendez, je crois que je me suis trompé d'année. 

Oui donc voilà, en fait ce WE ce sera un peu de SupCom (si cette fripouille de Niklaos veut bien honorer son propre rendez-vous... Grouille, je te rappelle que l'on doit conquérir le ladder mondial en 2vs2 !!) et puis probablement un poil de Titan Quest et son extension géniale (carrément sous-notée par Boulon, si vous voulez mon avis)

----------


## super-kanard

Supcom parceque ça rox des mamans ours (même si ça rame et que c'est tout moche sur ma config de pauvre).

Trackmania nations parceque ça détend.

Tales of eternia sur psp parceque faut que je m'y mette (puis la psp c'est pratique pour jouer dans le canap pendant que la copine regarde des niaiseries à la télé).

----------


## Samos

Bon là, je crois que je vais etre "obligé" d'aller jouer au docteur avec ma femme parce elle en a marre de me voir sur EUIII

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

t'as pas de femme   :<_<:  

sinon
jets'n'guns
c&c 3
stalker

et un peu de gear of war, hyper repetitif mais scotchant

----------


## Tchok

C'est bien beau tout ça mais vous, zalaredaction, a quoi zalezvous jouer?  ::blink::

----------


## Spartan

Un peu d'Oblivion ce vendredi soir.
Samedi soir c'est Eternal Darkness, et probablement un peu de Killer 7.
Dimanche c'est Wii Sports, un peu de Wii Play, un peu de Sonic Secret Rings, et re-Killer 7.

----------


## 7n7

J'vais commencer COMMANDOS 2, et p'tete continuer un peu SPLINTER CELL.

----------


## Scytal

STALKER, Wow et Stubbs the Zombi.
Oui, je suis éclectique :P

----------


## babin

battlefield 2142
guild wars

socom 3 en ligne
okami
canis canem edit

et plein de wii sport et excite truck

----------


## Toxic

Mario Kart DS, Star Wars Lego II sur PS2 et Freelancer sur PC.
Enfin sauf si, surprise, mon exemplaire de C&C3 est dans ma boîte aux lettres demain, ce dont je doute.

----------


## epolas

Oracle, papa-maman (ou au docteur) avec ma copine, et un peu de Boxhead, ça défoule.
et Arma si j'ai l'temps.

----------


## Carpette

Probablement du Civ IV, et un poil de Chaos League avec les potes

----------


## Mungo Park

Command and Conquer 3

----------


## Arrile

Garry's mod sur PC et wild arms et vagrant story sur PS

----------


## Mthieu

DBZ BT 2 sur wii  :mrgreen: 

Et certainement UT2004, Warcraft 3, et d'autre, vu que j'ai un lan de prevu   ::ninja::

----------


## BUDA

FFXII,
DBZ another road sur PSP,
Magic the gathering,
Faire drifter ma Tamiya  ::):

----------


## Melba

Call of duty 1 et 2
Titan quest
Stalker

----------


## NaKeD

Pour ma pomme, ca sera du S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Comme Tout le monde.
P'y du Test Drive Unlimited, pasque il faut bien rentailiser le G15; du IL2 Sturmovik 1946 Paske Il Faut Bien Rentabiliser le Logitech Force 3D "Spécial Foufoune édition" et du Flight Simulator, juste pour rigoler devant l'optimisation.
Py Ptet finir pour la 14e Fois Extraction Point. 
Oui, j'ai vraiment nanafoutre ce Week End.

----------


## Elidjah

Darwinia
Europa Universalis 3
Gothic 3

et Vanguard, mais je m'en lasse un peu

----------


## Castor

Titan Quest.

----------


## KiwiX

> Titan Quest.


J'y rejouerai bien mais le jeu plante quand je ramasse un objet.  :<_<:

----------


## morgor

> Ca se fait assez bien si je me rappelle bien.


 Eh bien il faut faire chaque mini jeu entre 10 et 25 fois pour décrocher les couronnes d'or et ainsi le dernier objet

----------


## Toto0o0o0o

Peut être un peu de STALKER, je vais tester un peu Desert Conflicts (mod BF² pour ceux qui vivent dans la jungle), SupCom et 3DSMAX...  :P  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ferou

Et bien je vais relancer une petite partie de guild war faction, voir si je suis chaud pr DL Nightfall sur le site et surement du GRAW 2 sur XBOX 360 ainsi qu'un petit holdem poker sur le live arcade.... Petit week end trankil, du CORPG, du shoot et un jeu de carte. Bon week end à tous et bon jeu

----------


## Maskass

Europa Universalis 3 sur PC  ::wub::   et surement un peu de FF XII  ::wub::  aussi!!

----------


## M'ENFIN

Salut.Pour moi ce sera COMMAND & CONQUER 3 , S.T.A.L.K.E.R. et me lancer dans GOTHIC 3.BON WEEK END A TOUS ET BON JEU.

----------


## Eretern

wow, stalker et baldur's gate dark alliance 2 sur play2 ( je viens de commencer avec mon coloc c'est completement bourrin donc super marrant le temps de quelques jours :P )

----------


## LolOleon

STALKER...impossible de décrocher avant d'avoir trouver ce qui rentre le mieux dans la tronche d'un poulpe-à-pattes:

SPAS 12 + balles à ailettes ou pied de Snork ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Fret

Dod:source et dod 1.3 histoire de varier..

----------


## Narushima

Dwarf Fortress, bien sûr ! Soyons sérieux deux minutes, quel autre jeu lui arrive à la cheville ?

Pour ceux qui ne connaisssent pas :
Le site des dévellopeurs
Le Wiki anglais
Le Wiki français (en pleine croissance)

----------


## megaloopz

Stalker et au Hockey (mais en vrai ^^)

----------


## mrchelmi

tout à l'heure je m'achète starfox et je passe du temps dessus. Sinon je squatterai la xbox 360 d'un pote pour jouer à PGR avec le volant.

----------


## monsieur dutilleul

Le week-end a déjà commencé par une magnifique 7ième places sur un multi-table de 543 personnes sur pacific poker   :B):  

Sinon j'espère continuer Beyond the good & evil que j'ai un peu laché à cause de ces foutues courses poursuites dans les grottes de pirates. J'arrive pas c'est désespérant. J'avais déjà laché GTA3 à cause des livraisons de voitures chronomètrée....j'ai vraiment un problème avec ce type de mission qu'il faut recommencer 50 fois    ::wacko::  

Et puis bien sûr....impossible d'allumer le PC sans faire une petite partie de Nanaca crash......en vitesse......Zubaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn
bon allé....une dernière !!!   ::zzz::

----------


## spongebong

Turrican sur amiga

----------


## cailloux

Gothic 3 et ptet un peu de guild war faction ( en attendant nightfall qui devrait arriver super bientôt)

le truc con c'est quej e peux pas jouer longtemps vu que je bosse.

----------


## Gérard le Canard

j'aimerais jouer, mais y a toujours des couillons la pour m'appeler avant même que j'ai pu voir la couleur du pc pour picoler, vraiment pas de chance  ::(:  dans un sens...

----------


## ShinSH

Moi je jouerai au caissier chez atac...  ::|:  

"Bonjour, vous avez la carte Atac?"

----------


## Avérik

Moi ça sera du Ragnarok Online (sur serveur privé bien sûr !).

----------


## jipi

> Moi je jouerai au caissier chez atac...


bah, le mois de mars est le hard de l'année, et après c'est plus calme, non?

----------


## Gunzen-R

HL², CSS, GTA SA (enfin mod Gostown), et sans doute du SupCom.

----------


## gwenladar

Bon apres 15 jours passés completement deconnecte de l'ordi (nouveaux job, +50h de boulot 1ere semaine, 48 la 2eme) la ma copine vient de partir pour une semaine, je suis seul a la maison, rien a glander, et S.T.A.L.K.E.R et Shivering Isles sont sortis (je viens de decouvrir pour SI, c'est vous dire)

Donc ce sera ces 2 la plus un peu de Programme d'entrainement cerebal et Yoshi island sur la DS que ma copine m'a offerte pour mon nouveau job, au vu de mes 90minutes de train quotidiennes...
Ah un et un poil de poker pour plumer quelques gens

Grosso modo se sera aussi mon programme pour le reste des soirees de la semaine (si je sors pas trop tard du taf) et de mon WE pascal, vu que je suis d'astreinte et donc oblige de rester pas loin de chez moi (et oui c''st toujours le nouveau qui se tappe les astreinte a la con, etonnant non? :-D )

----------


## Warzen

Pour moi, ça sera ArmA.

W.

----------


## Darkam

On va se faire un peu de Breakdown.. errr... Crackdown.

----------


## captainchap

Un retour aux oldies ce WE : _Cultures 2, les portes d'Asgard_, et si j'ai finis ce P  :angry2:  de mémoire, alors _Titan Quest_ en mini jupette sera au rendez-vous.

----------


## Biohazard06

Alors, pour moi ce sera très certainement :

-Rfactor mod F1 2005 avec mon G25 et toutes aides désactivées.. ( je pourrais me flageller c'est pareil...  :mrgreen: )
-un peu de FarCry.
-un peu de TDU.
-Et didiou faudrait que je finisse Zelda TP sur Wii aussi !

----------


## Lobby

bon ben STALKER, Armed Asssault et IL2-1946

----------


## cladamousse

WoW et C&C3 je pense

----------


## Pedzouille

Bun quelle question   ::blink::  


Supreme commander pardis jsuqu'a   ::zzz::  

Mais d'abord jusqu'a 19h, y a des gens qui bosse   ::w00t::

----------


## Mérénita

Silent Hunter IV

----------


## Chan

A l'heure où je vous écris ces mots, je ne suis plus dans mon état normal. Après avoir attendu 30mn de chargement pour pouvoir faire à peine deux round sur la démo de DefJam Icon je suis comme qui dirait légèrement tendu du slip kangourou :
-le jeu est mou mais mooooou.
-les chargements sont immondes.
Pour me détendre je vais aller fraguer du noobinet sur CSS pis surement faire du guacamol des mexicains de GRAW 2 .

----------


## ylside

(mon premier post!)

Contrairement a la plupart ici, ma machine est vraiment une bouse. D'ou :
Grim Fandango
Fallout 1 (sauvegarde juste avant le boss)
FEAR

----------


## sativa

Tester la demo de C&C 3 qui en a ravis plus d'un.
Fear combat, c'est bon pour le coeur a ce qu'il parrait.  ::):  
Et surtout Project reality (mod bf2), dans lequel le team play  donne vraiment envie de se surpassé.

----------


## ToneLune

Oh putain après un changement de programme je me suis fait un Gothic 3 et mon PC a planté après la libération d'une grosse ville (Je sauvegarde jamais moi)
Allez, je vais essayer STALKER ...

----------


## caldeter

S.T.A.L.K.E.R  et oui le patch 1.001 efface les sauvegardes j'espère que le prochain patch n'effacera pas les sauvegardes ?
et un peu de red orchestra en fin de soirée  ::unsure::   ::unsure::

----------


## Duncannf

Resident Evil 4 sur PS2 ( un des meilleurs jeux de la galaxie, cherchez pas )

Gothic 3 sur PC

Je-tonds-ma-pelouse-tout-seul  sur IRL

----------


## mescalin

du stalker, du shivering isles, et sinon, ce week-end je vais pècher le bar dans le morbihan.

aaah et oui, je suis en vacances :D

----------


## Mesmefer

Imperium galactica II, campagne kraken   ::rolleyes::

----------


## angelus75

Metro/boulot/dodo avec un zeste de Burnout takedown sur xbox et de spellforce 2

----------


## Helmas

Ce sera S.T.A.L.K.E.R essentiellement et peut-être une dose de Battlefield 2142.

Bons jeux à tous. :mrgreen:

----------


## Trak

Surement un scénario "World 18 civ" de civ 4, entrecoupé du dernier Zelda.

----------


## MessMouss

S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Vanguard, Kotor (PC) et Final Fantasy XII. Un p'tit peu de chaque façon tapas.

----------


## sentenzaaa

STALKER, Day of Defeat et IL2 1946.

----------


## superzazad

Au programme beacoup de World of warcraft, et un zeste de STALKER histoire de pas perdre mes reflexes   ::rolleyes::

----------


## popov44

Moi supcom et csmanager   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Counter Strike Source & PES6.

Mélange gagnant  :;):

----------


## Reizz

Supreme Commander, Stalker et Counter-Strike:Source.

----------


## yoomazir

Anarchy Online et Suikoden 5

----------


## korben

Final Fantasy XII beaucoup
S.T.A.L.K.E.R un peu

----------


## petithomme

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. histoire d'avancer un peu parce que bon je sais pas vous mais moi je me suis mis en niveau "maitre" le plus dur quoi et bne j'ai jamais autant galéré dans un FPS. Vraiment très dur.
Sinon PES6 Online.
Et peut etre Virtua Tennis 3 (XBOX 360), WiiSport et Wario Ware, ou encore DBZ Tenkaichi 2 si je vois certain pote.

----------


## Guest

> Moi ça sera du Ragnarok Online (sur serveur privé bien sûr !).


Trop bien de se vanter d'être un pirate  ::ninja::

----------


## Wazatiste

Pour ma part, DBZ Tenkaichi 2 et Godfather sur Wii :D (les deux poutrent copieusement, achetez-les tous !)

----------


## Berousky

comme pas mal de monde, STALKER aura une place, Test Drive Unlimited aussi, meme si il rame au bout de 30 min..

----------


## ELOdry

J'ajoute (à Civ4 et Red Steel, déjà évoqué plus haut), le Parrain sur Wii.

J'ai pris le risque de l'acheter ce midi... Je parle de risque parce que j'entends tout et son contraire sur ce jeu.

----------


## ShinSH

> bah, le mois de mars est le hard de l'année, et après c'est plus calme, non?


Bah... De toute facon, 10H d'affilée le samedi avec une petite coupure, c'est jamais calme :3

----------


## jofission

Bon alors vu comment débute tardivement mon week-end, je dirais d'ici 3/4 d'heure, un ptit RO et demain un ptit ArmA avec mes copaings de chambrée ou bien, selon le planning, un ptit "spectateur" sur STALKER via le paicai de mon frangin.  ::):

----------


## CoolRod

> Bon alors vu comment débute tardivement mon week-end, je dirais d'ici 3/4 d'heure, un ptit RO et demain un ptit ArmA avec mes copaings de chambrée ou bien, selon le planning, un ptit "spectateur" sur STALKER via le paicai de mon frangin.


IDEM ! Faudra fermer les persiennes pour STALKER (je mets pas les . ça gagne du temps)

----------


## SetaSensei

Bah le week end est déjà bein entamé.

Pour moi ça a été WoW jusqu'à maintenant et là j'installe STALKER
Et pis soirée Gears Of War + Bière ce soir aussi (non, bière c'est pas un jeu... quoique) avé les coupaings

EDIT : Ah et pis un peu de SSX Blur sur Wii parce que même si c'est pas facile à contrôler c'est sacrément fun  ::):

----------


## Gizmo

Hmm, là je me lève... Ca va être STALKER un petit peu, mais j'ai un peu la flemme vu que je ne suis pas encore là où j'en étais avant la sortie de ce patch.

Et là tout de suite maintenant, je clique sur Guild Wars. CLIC.

----------


## Nono

Guild Wars toujours, à défaut de pouvoir tester les nouveaux jeux avec ma machine pourrie.   ::unsure::

----------


## garlic

Lineage II comme d'habitude pour conquerir le monde d'aden  ::): 

D'ailleurs le siege d'aden demarre bientot, on va se prendre une branlée je le sens :/

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Tremulous et RedSteel.

----------


## allersimplepourshayol

> Scéance de raclées mémorables sur Soulcalibur 3 et Street fighter 3rd strike, avec des gros petaaaards, geoooorges...



Tu connais le combat ordinaire?   ::wub::  
Par pitié, dis moi que tu es blonde à forte poitrine(et célibataire)

Hum... bon sinon moi je vais jouer à heroes of might and magic...3 (pas se moquer)

----------


## zowi

Moi okami, beyond good and evil, burnout5, et cs 1.6

----------


## Lotto

WoW   ::ninja::

----------


## Momock

STALKER sur PC et PoR sur DS.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Je pense jouer  à WoW et Prey.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je joue a regarder ce qui ne marche pas sous vista...

Bon sinon dans ce qui passe, je viens d'acheter Stalker c'est très bien pour l'instant, et neverwinter nights 2, et je vais tenter d'installer heroes of might 5, le reste je vais attendre de pouvoir le brancher au net et mettre tout à jour.

----------


## BZHasch

stalker et peut etre un ptit swat 4 en multi

----------


## NoCool

Et ben moi pour le moment je m'tape un ptio Local à War3. Et la jcrois que plus tard dans la nuit on c'est prevus de botter le fion à ces  
guignolos de terroristes/fashistes ( in ghost recon cuvé 2001.. Ouais on revendique les configues poussiéreuses ^^ )

----------


## lefreud

pour moi se sera du wow et du zelda sur gamecube ^^

----------


## captainchap

Sinon, vu l'heure et les apéros tardifs, un bon vieux KAMOULOX !!   ::rolleyes::  

Pour ceux qui peinent à comprendre, c'est par là : http://perso.orange.fr/profs-online/index.htm

Bon week-end à tous

Kaka mou, kaka mou, kakamoulox !

----------


## Olipro

Le week end commence maintenant pour moi (études à la con)

Ce sera probablement Red orchestra, Supcom, Medieval II total war, Stalker, project reality (bf2), et si dimanche minuit n'approche pas trop vite, je poursuis ma partie de just cause entamée depuis ... fiouf ... octobre.

----------


## Karel

Open office et SAS base... pfff oui je sais c'est lourd...

Mais quand même peut-être un petit coup de HOMM V et un replay de progaming Starcraft pour me détendre...

----------


## The_dud

jusqu'ici ça été entrainement sur PES6 sur PS3-1,
parce que j'en ai marre de me faire ridiculiser par mes potes  :angry2: 
Pour le reste du week-end je sais pas encore   ::blink::

----------


## saian

wow+ff12  ::wub::

----------


## Phantom

::ninja::  ce fut du Battlefield 2  ::):  mais tout le monde se rue sur stalker alors jvais voir ce que jpeux faire :D

----------


## Yo-gourt

Je tente depuis vendredi de jouer à Stalker...et aussi à Paper Mario 2 que j'ai enfin trouvé d'occaz à 19€...
Mais bon j'ai un putin d'exam début mai et faut le réussir à tout prix donc dès que je fais autre chose que réviser ou regarder de loin un bouquin je culpabilise...et je prends des remarques style " ha ben tu révises bien"...si j'avais su que ma femme deviendrait pire que ma mère... ::): 

Bon sinon je vais essayer de trouver cette putin de combinaison dans le complexe à Stalker.

----------


## Pirloutt

Battlefield 2, toujours bon malgrès les qq lourds qu'on trouve tous sur le reseau.

----------


## ch@rly

DBZ budokaï Tenkaïchi 2 sur Wii

et Supcom sur PiCi

 ::):

----------


## scritche

Pour cette fin de WE que j'ai passé à écluser, ce sera Vanguard puisque madame est indispo pour jouer docteur...

----------


## zelig13

::rolleyes::  
STALKER et R6 VEGAS

 :B):

----------


## Swiss-DVD

En ce moement je joue à *Command and Conquer 3 : Les Guerres du Tibérium*  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yvan

oblivon et gothic 3  ::wub::

----------


## jofission

> Le week end commence maintenant pour moi (études à la con)
> 
> Ce sera probablement *Red orchestra*, Supcom, Medieval II total war, Stalker, project reality (bf2), et si dimanche minuit n'approche pas trop vite, je poursuis ma partie de just cause entamée depuis ... fiouf ... octobre.



On va ptète se retrouver sur le réseau alors !  ::):

----------


## Graveen

DAoC et puis HoMM le dernier

----------


## nitoo

> AHAHAHAHAH t'es vraiment qu'une tapette, moi la maison hantée je l'ai faite tout seul!
> 
> Oui seul, en trois fois, lumières allumées, son baissés, et en fonçant 
> 
> Sérieux, flippant comme tout.
> 
> Moi je joue à SSX Blur (énorme) sur Wii, et FF XII...


Oh ! Alors, il est vraiment bien ce SSX Blur ?
Je vais me le prendre sûrement dans la semaine.

Sinon FFXII (la lance du zodiac au lvl 35, ça tue bien) en attendant d'acheter Burning Crusade et me re-plonger à petite dose dans WOW (après avoir arrêté un an, puis repris 2 mois, puis re-arrêté 6mois).

Je suis faible   ::unsure::

----------


## MSR-

warcraft 3 (oui y en a encore qui jouent à ça) et football manager 2007 !

----------


## super-kanard

Bon finalement on a trouvé une Wii ce we... J'ai mal au bras...

Cette console est fantastique :D

----------


## Doncartman

Comme prévu, 15 heures do wow ce dimanche : karazhan et instances érotiques.

Bonne nuit.

----------


## jp_math

Le WE est fini... 

Mais j'ai toujours pas fini Oblivion... Dites moi les gars, on est loin de la fin quand on referme les 12000 portes d'Oblivion pour avoir de l'aide pour Bruma   ::huh::  
Sinon j'ai mis le petit doigt dans S.T.A.L.K.E.R. . Et 'a-y-est, j'y suis jusqu'à l'épaule. Putain de nom de dieu de merde, il est difficile cet enculé de jeu, mais c'que c'est bon!

Bref, ma vie de couple va encore morfler. Ou pas.

----------


## Spad

SupComm et puis j'ai réinstallé Far Cry et finis les 2 premiers niveaux pour voir ce que ca donne avec un nouvel ordi. SInon quelques heures de The Movies que j'ai acheté y a pas longtemps pour cause de chute de prix ^^Sinon j'attends toujours mon radiation pack de STALKER que je pensais avoir pour ce WE  ::o: (

----------


## Semifer

> Pour moi, à moins que je me relance une partie sur Europa Universalis (pitié, non), je vais me tester mon dernier achat : Desert Law, sorte de Jagged Alliance / Fallout Tactics (dans un univers post-apo), en raté surement. Mais je vais le tester on verra bien. Putain, je suis GRAVE en manque de Jagged Alliance. Après l'avoir fini 56 fois, avoir testé une tripotée de mods, il m'en manque !
> *Sinon, il va bien falloir que je joue un jour à Deus Ex ; sachant qu'en plus je suis fan de Bowie...*


Hop, petite rectification, il n'y a pas de Deus Ex avec David Bowie   ::XD::  ... Nan, c'est Nomad Soul qui a du David Bowie dedans   :;):  . Un jeu qui a fort vieilli mais qui reste toujours aussi bon à mon goût. Vivement une suite (que je n'éspère plus   ::|:  ).

----------


## AllanTheo

Il était prévu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Trackmania Nations et You don't know Jack...

Bilan : rien de tout cela... Déménagement d'un pote a Bruxelles à base de meubles Ikea et d'objets encombrants sur 3 étages sans ascenseurs et cage d'escaliers large de 70 cm   ::|:  

Achete vie de geek et heure de sommeil   ::zzz::  ... Faire offre...

----------


## zx81

> Le WE est fini... 
> 
> Mais j'ai toujours pas fini Oblivion... Dites moi les gars, on est loin de la fin quand on referme les 12000 portes d'Oblivion pour avoir de l'aide pour Bruma   
> Sinon j'ai mis le petit doigt dans S.T.A.L.K.E.R. . Et 'a-y-est, j'y suis jusqu'à l'épaule. Putain de nom de dieu de merde, il est difficile cet enculé de jeu, mais c'que c'est bon!
> 
> Bref, ma vie de couple va encore morfler. Ou pas.


Il me semble que les portes continuent de s'ouvrir tant que tu ne fermes pas la plus grande porte.
je pense qu'elle se trouve en dessous de Kvatch, mais c'est une quête que tu dois récupérer pour y avoir accès.

enfin je suis plus trop certain   ::ninja::

----------


## Kikasstou

Crackdown   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Rom1

> Crackdown


Le WE est fini hein   ::w00t::

----------


## Lord W

WoW (Burning Crusade)

Je sais, c'est satan, mais bon, on se refait pas...

----------


## Coriolano

Bilan du WE : Un peu de farme dans Burning Crusade pour préparer le raid de ce soir, un peu de DoD source pour se détendre et un gros zest de KOTOR II car le solo c'est mieux pour le scénario.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ZcommeDodo

Ah ouais. On est quand même deux à faire du Flight Simulator...
Bon, enfin, à vrai dire, avec mon Athlon 3000, je ne vais pas atteindre les 10000 pieds tout de suite.

Surtout en ULM.

Fichue version démo.

----------


## RomAnOCrY

GTA4 que j'ai tjs pas fini et donc par nécessité EFLC mais le tout boosté par ICEnhender 125 c'est plus agréable !

edit: et un déterrage de topic, un !!!

----------

